# questions about remedy



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone know of how soon before a rainstorm you can spray remedy on mesquites? Im not talking about eneough rain to start new growth just about the effects rain would have on it as in washing it off.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Rainfast for Brush killers when the target weed is a woody species. 6 hours. In the past when this came up immediately someone will say I used it it rained in 20 minutes and weeds died . No doubt that is true but when you are dealing with brush killers and briers etc , I was always told 6 before rain to get max out of product .


----------

